# Chinchilla rescue and rehoming



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi I have just found your forum . Look forward to chatting to you all.

I have a mini menagerie of approx 30 chins , a gsd , 2 ducks and a daft African Grey 

We are also part of a small rescue based in Yorkshire and Cumbria and are always looking for knowledgeable loving homes for the chins that through no fault of their own arrive with us for rehoming . 

Chins are not rehomed for breeding purposes and a donation is required


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Susie and welcome!


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Chinchillas4life still have many chinchillas at Leeds and with me in Cumbria


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya  i would take some chins but i already have 5 that have been found in cruel situations and locations 
plus i live in the north east of england 
but if you're ever up here i know a lot of lovely people who might love one 
thats all i can suggest 

nice to see someone else who helps rescue them! obviously i hav'nt got as many as you but at least i saved 5 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT: gawd im soo stoopid i do live near you! silly me  if u do need a one rehoming i told my mum about you and she said we could take another girl on for Nina because she is lonely. how much is the donation?


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Hayley

Sorry I have been offline for a few days with pc problems 

I do have a single gorgeous girl who needs a friend and a good forever home .

I am not sure if you know how to introduce chins but you would need 2 cages side by side for a few weeks to allow the chins to get used to and accept one another. If you would like to chat further I can pm you my telephone number or you can email if you prefer


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome
ive always wanted one but cant now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i would love one but you are to far away and to be honest do not realy know what care and time they need.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

susie said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> Sorry I have been offline for a few days with pc problems
> 
> ...


lol don't worry i've had pc problems as well haha
and sounds great 
i dont mind how we get in contact lol, ill just double check with my mum `cause a tiny baby girl chinchilla isnt wanted so my mum said she would have it, but im sure we can still take on another girl  and yeah i know how to introduce them  
ill get back to you as soon as possible

xxxxxx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i'm not sure whether to get one from my r.s.p.c.a or a baby?older baby from a rescue can you please help me


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Rescue chinchilas are becoming more common - I have taken in 4 within the last week....two from people who contacted me through my site and 2 from someone at work.

Last year was worse - I took in 8 animals from one person - their coats were matted and I had to shave a couple of them.

Chinchillas are easy to look after, all they need is hay/pellets and a regular dustbath


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

my first chin rescue comes to me this week have just seen pic of her she gorgeous i cant wait


----------



## wilma (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi

You sound like you must know alot about chinchillas. i have a chinchilla who is 6 years old i took her to the vets last week as she was being picky with her food, the vet checked her teeth bith front and back but they were fine. Shesw running round as normal but now today she won't eat anything! don't suppose you've come across this or if anyone else has have they? i'd be greatfull if there's anyone out they that could advise me.

cheers


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Can we please have chinny pics we used to breed and keep chins but havent any these days and i miss them


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

wilma said:


> Hi
> 
> You sound like you must know alot about chinchillas. i have a chinchilla who is 6 years old i took her to the vets last week as she was being picky with her food, the vet checked her teeth bith front and back but they were fine. Shesw running round as normal but now today she won't eat anything! don't suppose you've come across this or if anyone else has have they? i'd be greatfull if there's anyone out they that could advise me.
> 
> cheers


It is impossible to properly check the back teeth without an anaesthetic so unless your vet gave your chinchilla a general anaesthetic and used special tools to look at the back teeth theres no way they can know if her back teeth are ok.

If your chin is not eating she needs to be seen by a chinchilla competent vet as a matter of urgency as a chin that is not eating can quickly go into gut stasis and can become very ill . In the mean time you need to syringe feed him with a liquid diet, theres one called critical care for herbivores. 
Good luck and I hope she gets better, please let us know how she goes on


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi to all own 2 chins waiting to collect another they are very catching gorgeous creatures


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

have space to take on 1 chin whatever the sex i am in clacton on sea:


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

willing to take on a male or female chin that needs a home already have 2


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

ladypurple said:


> willing to take on a male or female chin that needs a home already have 2


Albatross Chinchillas are in Kent and often have rescue animals looking for homes. If you contact Heather she will be able to give you more details.

The link is:
Albatross Chinchillas


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me bumping this up. Still many chins looking for knowledgeable forever homes


----------



## hawaii (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, we are looking to extend our family with a chinchilla an animal ive always loved since a child. We already have a hamster whome is spoilt rotton lol

so atm im in the process of looking for a cage etc for our new addition. If there any chinchillas that need rehoming to a loving family then i would love for one to come to me. If it has a cage with then thats a bonus.

I live in middlesbrough and ive searched high and low for any chinchillas that need rehoming in the northeast but to no avail. I willing to travel furthest to leeds.

thanks.


----------



## steven (Mar 5, 2009)

hawaii said:


> Hi, we are looking to extend our family with a chinchilla an animal ive always loved since a child. We already have a hamster whome is spoilt rotton lol
> 
> so atm im in the process of looking for a cage etc for our new addition. If there any chinchillas that need rehoming to a loving family then i would love for one to come to me. If it has a cage with then thats a bonus.
> 
> ...


Hi, are you still looking for Chinchillas which need to be rehomed? I have 2 male chins (5 years old) which I can no longer keep as my fiancee is massively allergic to them. They come with a ChillaVilla Deluxe and are free to a good home. I live in Cramlington btw.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 22, 2009)

steven said:


> Hi, are you still looking for Chinchillas which need to be rehomed? I have 2 male chins (5 years old) which I can no longer keep as my fiancee is massively allergic to them. They come with a ChillaVilla Deluxe and are free to a good home. I live in Cramlington btw.


Hi was wondering if you still have your chins available, sorry i haventy got back to you sooner.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

where do you live again  i live in retford i dont no if thats near if it is i will take a chin or 2 dosnt matter if its a girl and a boy a girl boy or boy boy ect,ect


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in Leeds . If you want to pm me your email address then we could have a chat regarding adoption


----------



## sueeee (May 25, 2009)

hi is there anyone near Grimsby that would like 2 young male chinchillers


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

How old are they? colours? etc?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

sueeee said:


> hi is there anyone near Grimsby that would like 2 young male chinchillers


They are CHINCHILLAS !


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight said:


> They are CHINCHILLAS !


LOL :thumbup: that made me laugh


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

sueeee said:


> hi is there anyone near Grimsby that would like 2 young male chinchillers


I am afraid my space for male pairs is full at the moment but try some of the chin forums you may get a good home from one of them :001_wub:



Midnight said:


> They are CHINCHILLAS !


----------

